# Opinions, please!



## Thyroid? (Jan 4, 2011)

In the past month my thyroid gland has become enlarged and is tender to the touch, I've developed a dry cough and have extreme sensitivity to cold, my skin almost aches from it. Also, my left arm falls asleep during the night along with my fingers and palms itch. It's all so strange.

I did have complete lab work done in November, when I started a metobolic weight loss diet, and my thyroid results were:

TSH 0.912
Thyroxine (T4) 7.7
T3 Uptake 30
Free Thryoxine Index 2.1
Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum 3.4

Now I'm wondering if my diet is effecting my thyroid. And, do these lab results and my new symptoms indicate anything?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroid? said:


> In the past month my thyroid gland has become enlarged and is tender to the touch, I've developed a dry cough and have extreme sensitivity to cold, my skin almost aches from it. Also, my left arm falls asleep during the night along with my fingers and palms itch. It's all so strange.
> 
> I did have complete lab work done in November, when I started a metobolic weight loss diet, and my thyroid results were:
> 
> ...


Welcome! It certainly sounds like something is going on. It would be good if you got antibodies' tests and possibly at least a sonogram of your thyroid.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Thank you for the results of your lab tests. Different labs use different ranges so absent the ranges, I could only guess and when your health is at stake, I demur.

You definitely sound symptomatic. It would appear that you are experiencing peripheral neuropathy as well. This is common w/ diseases that affect the metabolism.

You may find this to be interesting reading.
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm


----------



## Thyroid? (Jan 4, 2011)

Andros said:


> Welcome! It certainly sounds like something is going on. It would be good if you got antibodies' tests and possibly at least a sonogram of your thyroid.
> 
> TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.
> 
> ...


Thank you Andros. I will follow up with my doctor...I guess there is no point in waiting to see if this will go away.


----------

